# NREMT repetitive questions, etc..



## swampwolf (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I just took the written NREMT Basic yesterday, and it was a BEAR. I studied my *** off. I paid for and took the online tests for a solid week leading up to the exam. Every extra moment I had, I took 10-20 questions or more. I studied assessment, shock, diabetes, cardiac, all like there was no tomorrow. I can produce normal RR rates, normal pulse and B/P, and all kinds of "textbook" facts and numbers, all while keeping in mind safety, c-spine, and the ABCs are really all you need to know when answering a large majority of questions. My GPA was 95% in class and am not a bad test-taker, but all that said, I am pretty sure I failed it. HOLY CRAP was that test hard. I was only certain about like 5 answers, and I swear many of the other questions weren't even covered in our text. I SWEAR IT. One question was something like, "What should you be aware of when caring for a patient on a helicopter? a.) placement of pt's head on the helicpoter b.) the use of air splints is not a proper choice when preparing a pt for medvac, etc...." 
I mean, WTF? Am I missing something? As an EMT in CT, we can't care for pts on a helicopter! And furthermore, that information was NOT in MY textbook. 
Then, there was a question that came up twice, and I couldn't figure out if I had gotten it wrong the first time, and the test was trying to tell me something, like, "think about it again, jackass" or if I had gotten it right and the test was saying, "can you answer it right twice?", or if I was giving the test too much credit. UUUGH! 
Anyway, it cut me off at 70 questions. I'm dying to find out if I passed. 
Can anyone comment on repetitive questions on the NREMT Basic exam and the overall strangely difficult questions? :blink:
Thanks! I so so hope I passed it. I really want to work on an ambulance.


----------



## ARose (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't remember what the question was, but yes, I had the same question twice (and I'm pretty sure I answered differently on both). And yes, there were a bunch of questions on my CBT that I never read or learned about. There were a few that seemed a little advanced for me, but I had to remember that it was a NATIONAL exam, so of course it was going to cover things I never learned. Don't over think the test. It doesn't reflect your ability to care for a pt.


----------



## swampwolf (Jan 6, 2012)

Did you pass the test, that time you took it and saw repetitive questions?


----------



## ARose (Jan 6, 2012)

Yup, passed it on the first go. I stressed my butt off with studying. If I can pass it, a monkey can pass it. When did you test?


----------



## emt6207 (Jan 6, 2012)

Last nremt-b I had to do all 120 questions, but I got the same question about whether to start cpr or check for a pulse after delivering a shock from an aed about 15 times in that test towards the end. I even verified I had put the right answer in afterword, I had felt that i had failed it and everything, but nope It passed just fine. It was defiantly weird but I think I was one of those you had to answer x number of questions test and I had already beaten all the categories so it was just finding one to stick on me for awhile.


----------



## ARose (Jan 6, 2012)

emt6207 said:


> Last nremt-b I had to do all 120 questions, but I got the same question about whether to start cpr or check for a pulse after delivering a shock from an aed about 15 times in that test towards the end. I even verified I had put the right answer in afterword, I had felt that i had failed it and everything, but nope It passed just fine. It was defiantly weird but I think I was one of those you had to answer x number of questions test and I had already beaten all the categories so it was just finding one to stick on me for awhile.



I've heard most people get a double question. I can see how it can be confusing.


----------



## swampwolf (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks to you both for replying...ARose, I tested yesterday (Thursday) afternoon. The wait is killing me already and it hasn't even been 24hrs! I'm really thinking that the NREMT test is a more like an initiation ceremony or rite of passage rather than a true test of knowledge. 

I heard somewhere (maybe in this forum) that the NREMT updates its website everyday at 5pm, so I will be checking my status at 5:01 pm! 
Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## emt6207 (Jan 6, 2012)

swampwolf said:


> Thanks to you both for replying...ARose, I tested yesterday (Thursday) afternoon. The wait is killing me already and it hasn't even been 24hrs! I'm really thinking that the NREMT test is a more like an initiation ceremony or rite of passage rather than a true test of knowledge.
> 
> I heard somewhere (maybe in this forum) that the NREMT updates its website everyday at 5pm, so I will be checking my status at 5:01 pm!
> Keeping my fingers crossed!



I took mine on a saturday, and it didn't show up until monday morning at about 09:45, I assume whatever process does the grading hasto be approved by human eyes that are only available between 8-5 m-f and then depending on their load(which since a semester just finished is probably high) may take awhile after that, but I had checked it at 09:15 that same morning and wasn't up yet. So not so sure about the 17:01 website update.


----------



## nwhitney (Jan 6, 2012)

I took mine on a Wednesday morning and found out 2 hours after I stopped.  I also had questions where I thought to myself "crap we never learned this in class" then I realized we did.  You have to know what the question is asking.  They might throw in scenarios with helicopters and dragons but what they are really asking might be a simple ABC question.  As to the duplicate questions from my understanding you can get "test" test questions.  By that I mean they will ask you questions that have no relevance on your score they are just gathering data as to whether or not they are good test questions to use in the future.


----------



## ARose (Jan 6, 2012)

I took my on 17DEC and was hitting "refresh" on their page all weekend until 9 am Monday morning when I found out I passed. 
So, I can relate.


----------



## ARose (Jan 6, 2012)

nwhitney said:


> I took mine on a Wednesday morning and found out 2 hours after I stopped.  I also had questions where I thought to myself "crap we never learned this in class" then I realized we did.  You have to know what the question is asking.  They might throw in scenarios with helicopters and dragons but what they are really asking might be a simple ABC question.  As to the duplicate questions from my understanding you can get "test" test questions.  By that I mean they will ask you questions that have no relevance on your score they are just gathering data as to whether or not they are good test questions to use in the future.



That pretty much sums it up nicely. 
I do not ever want to take that exam ever again. 
I'd rather give CPR to a dragon.


----------



## swampwolf (Jan 6, 2012)

I Paaaaaassssssed!! Woooooo!!:rofl:
Everyone in coffee shop probably considering calling 911 for a possible psych patient (that would be me)!


----------



## ARose (Jan 6, 2012)

swampwolf said:


> I Paaaaaassssssed!! Woooooo!!:rofl:
> Everyone in coffee shop probably considering calling 911 for a possible psych patient (that would be me)!



NICE!!! Congrats!!


----------



## emt6207 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## swampwolf (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## nwhitney (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations!  
Enjoy this because now the real learning can begin. I still know crap about this field but am excited to keep learning for life.


----------



## exodus (Jan 6, 2012)

I remember reading somewhere that NR also tests on stuff not in the curriculum.  They do it as means of research and it is not considered in your final score. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.851656,-116.549084


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 6, 2012)

There are different levels of questions. Some are above the knowledge base required. At least it is that way for the Medic exam.


----------



## chardwan (Feb 1, 2012)

they definitely have questions on material not in the curriculum, although sometimes these are "research" questions and are not counted in your score.  they also throw in extraneous information to distract you (e.g., the helicopter) when it is often not relevant to the answer


----------

